# east coast - FS: Chevy/GMC Ultramount Truck Side wiring



## hummah2 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have 3 wire set up and a fleet 2 wire set up for Chevy/GMC trucks ....

call or text 516-459-9112 see description below 

** 2 PLUG FLEET FLEX HARNESS **
Western ultra mount 2 wire truck side wire harness for 2007-2014 Chevy / GMC 2500/3500 trucks. Included is part numbers that are on the wire harness this harness was on my truck for last season only and barely used as we basically had no snow. Everything included that you need besides the remote.


** 3 PLUG HARNESS **
For Sale wire harness set up for a 2007+ GM truck only thing missing is the 3 port control module and a controller. The entire harness is pretty new only 3 years old and the headlight harness is brand new never used

Western Headlight Harness part #29499

This is the Truck Side Headlight Wiring Harness for the 2007+ GM trucks with HB3 and H11 headlights. This is for 3-port Isolation module only.

Western Harness 2986-3

The 11-Pin Light Harness with relay that comes out the grille to plug into the plow lights for the 2007+ GM trucks with HB3 and H11 headlights. 

Wire Harness 63411

Factory OEM 63411 Western battery cable that runs from the motor relay and the ground side of the battery out to the 2 pin power on the plow side. 

Western Harness 26345 

This is the 26345 truck side 3-pin control harness used in the 3 and 4 port Isolation Module on plows with three plugs.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

How much?


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

I am interested depending on the price


----------

